# Samsung Galaxy S3 to and external DAC/amp or use internal DAC



## trippinonprozac

Just got a pair of ATH M-50's to use for portable audio and I am trying to work out if its best I just use the internal DAC and run a mini-jack out to something like a Fiio E12 or should I get a combined amp/dac that is compatible with the S3?
   
  I hear the DAC is fairly good in the S3 (I have the international version) so maybe I should get a better amp and use the standard DAC?


----------



## lin0003

trippinonprozac said:


> Just got a pair of ATH M-50's to use for portable audio and I am trying to work out if its best I just use the internal DAC and run a mini-jack out to something like a Fiio E12 or should I get a combined amp/dac that is compatible with the S3?
> 
> I hear the DAC is fairly good in the S3 (I have the international version) so maybe I should get a better amp and use the standard DAC?



 
The internal DAC is pretty bad I think. It may be more worthwhile for you to get an external DAC/amp.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Mine is the international version which has the Wolfson DAC. Its not too bad at all to be honest. I am sure there is plenty better out there but I am wondering if I will find a single device that will give me better audio quality for under $200??


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





trippinonprozac said:


> Mine is the international version which has the Wolfson DAC. Its not too bad at all to be honest. I am sure there is plenty better out there but I am wondering if I will find a single device that will give me better audio quality for under $200??


 
  I'm not sure but if you are willing to spend $200, your best bet would be the Fiio X3. It has a good WM8740 DAC chip that is used on the $1400 AK120. The amp section is dedicated as well. Other's say that it is basically a improved version of the E17.


----------



## Mooses9

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> The internal DAC is pretty bad I think. It may be more worthwhile for you to get an external DAC/amp.


 
  i have to agree i found my s3 to be pretty awful, i even felt going from the s3 to a ipod touch 3g the improvements were major over the s3. mabe yours is better? my expierence is just not that.


----------



## trippinonprozac

From what I understand the international version has the Wolfson DAC however the US version has a lower spec non Wolfson.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





trippinonprozac said:


> From what I understand the international version has the Wolfson DAC however the US version has a lower spec non Wolfson.


 
  I have the international version.


----------



## Swy05

I agree. I have the international s3 with the wolfson chip and the sound quality isnt the best.

My ipad1 has better quality. I always dismissrd the ipad (I dont know why) until one day I hooked up my iems and my bh amp to it. Much better quality on the ipad.


----------



## lin0003

You can probably take my comments with a grain of salt because I'm using an iBasso DX100.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> You can probably take my comments with a grain of salt because I'm using an iBasso DX100.


 
   
  Where did you source the IBasso from in Aus mate?


----------



## kiwirugby

So, what kind of cable does one use from the S3 to, say, an amp like a Pico Slim or RSA Shadow?  I'm assuming some USB > mini.  That right?


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote: 





kiwirugby said:


> So, what kind of cable does one use from the S3 to, say, an amp like a Pico Slim or RSA Shadow?  I'm assuming some USB > mini.  That right?


 
  Yeah I believe so. Most use a usb mini to usb adapter so you can then you can use you standard charge cable from that to the amp/dac.


----------



## lin0003

Quote: 





trippinonprozac said:


> Where did you source the IBasso from in Aus mate?


 
  I got the Japanese edition from Japan, but you can get a normal one from Minidisc in Sydney or Addicted to Audio in Melbourne.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Thanks for your help. I ended up pulling the trigger on a Practical devices XM6. Should have it tomorrow. Its got upgraded opamps too


----------



## Tman5293

I highly recommend getting an external DAC for the S3. I have the US AT&T version and I use a FiiO E07K with it. Also for anyone that's wondering, iBasso makes a short patch cable that connects directly to the USB DAC from the USB port on the S3. YOu can get it here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Mini-B-to-Micro-B-Android-4-0-Above-OTG-cable-4-5-inches-By-iBasso-Audio-/111036655521?pt=UK_MobilePhones_MobilePhoneAccesories_MobilePhoneDataCables_JN&hash=item19da4ce7a1.
   
  That is the best cable for the job and it took me forever to find the right one.


----------



## HAN2929

tman5293 said:


> I highly recommend getting an external DAC for the S3. I have the US AT&T version and I use a FiiO E07K with it. Also for anyone that's wondering, iBasso makes a short patch cable that connects directly to the USB DAC from the USB port on the S3. YOu can get it here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-Mini-B-to-Micro-B-Android-4-0-Above-OTG-cable-4-5-inches-By-iBasso-Audio-/111036655521?pt=UK_MobilePhones_MobilePhoneAccesories_MobilePhoneDataCables_JN&hash=item19da4ce7a1.
> 
> That is the best cable for the job and it took me forever to find the right one.


 
  
 So the Fiio E7 will work as an external DAC for the S3 with this cable? I am considering buying the Fiio E7 to pair up with my S3.


----------



## Tman5293

han2929 said:


> So the Fiio E7 will work as an external DAC for the S3 with this cable? I am considering buying the Fiio E7 to pair up with my S3.


 
  
 I don't know if the E7 will work. I only have experience with the E07K which is better anyway.


----------



## HAN2929

I am also considering the E07K actually, will it work with Samsung Galaxy S3?


----------



## Tman5293

han2929 said:


> I am also considering the E07K actually, will it work with Samsung Galaxy S3?


 
  
 Works just fine for me.


----------



## HAN2929

Which version is your S3? I have heard that it might not work with certain version of the S3.


----------



## Tman5293

han2929 said:


> Which version is your S3? I have heard that it might not work with certain version of the S3.


 
  
 I have the SGH-i747 S3. The US AT&T version.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

tman5293 said:


> Works just fine for me.


 
  
 I have a question about the FIIO E07K, when connected with the LOD on my iPad or iPod I can't control the volume on both devices, the volume is controlled by the FIIO E07K, but when I used the USB from S3 to USB of FIIO I still have access to the volume control on the S3 and have to set it to max to have more power using the FIIO, Isn't supposed to be like the iPad/Ipod ? I find that inconvenient to have to adjust the volume on the S3. Is there a solution?


----------



## Mooses9

Ipod line out bypasses the internal dac and internal amp. Thus giving the control of the volume solely to the amp or dac/amp at hand. 

Why do you feel its a inconvenience, but then you said given the ability to adjust the volume,on the s3 allows for the perception of more power from the amp?


----------



## pixelsphotopro

I prefer like the ipod LOD. Only have to adjust the volume on the FIIO E07K. With the S3 I have to make sure the volume is way up on the phone then adjust on my FIIO E07K


----------



## Mooses9

Yeah its probably internal circuitry with the ipod that gives you true line out. When you use a lod it bypasses the amp and dac,but with the s3 you arent getting true line out as if you still have the ability to control the volume that means you still are still getting access to the internal amp and dac, thus when you use your amp, you are essentially amping the internal amp.

And not getting a true clean signal from the source to the amp giving you sound only out of the amp but both internal amp and external amp.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

mooses9 said:


> Yeah its probably internal circuitry with the ipod that gives you true line out. When you use a lod it bypasses the amp and dac,but with the s3 you arent getting true line out as if you still have the ability to control the volume that means you still are still getting access to the internal amp and dac, thus when you use your amp, you are essentially amping the internal amp.
> 
> And not getting a true clean signal from the source to the amp giving you sound only out of the amp but both internal amp and external amp.


 
  
 Exactly, that why if did get the FIIO E07K, was supposed to bypass the amp and the dac of the S3, I will try with another OTG cable on my S3 if it solve the problem


----------



## pixelsphotopro

Just did try with another OTG cable on the S3 -> FIIO E07K and samething so the S3 don't do his job for the USB OTG to bypass the internal amp/dac, anybody else have the same problem?


----------



## Poimandres

I just ordered a new i9300 64gb to use only as a dap (fleabay had a great price on it 429 US) and was wondering if anyone is running cm 10.2 and can confirm whether or not it supports usb audio? If not I will be rooting, installing cwm and 10.2 with gapps in the near future and will report back with findings.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

mooses9 said:


> Yeah its probably internal circuitry with the ipod that gives you true line out. When you use a lod it bypasses the amp and dac,but with the s3 you arent getting true line out as if you still have the ability to control the volume that means you still are still getting access to the internal amp and dac, thus when you use your amp, you are essentially amping the internal amp.
> 
> *And not getting a true clean signal from the source to the amp giving you sound only out of the amp but both internal amp and external amp.*


 
 But we all know that double amping is not really good for the SQ, is there any way to really bypass the S3 Internal DAC and AMP? Or is it a limitation of android for now.


----------



## Poimandres

With an external dac via 7sb otg you bypass the internal dac and amp.


----------



## pixelsphotopro

poimandres said:


> With an external dac via 7sb otg you bypass the internal dac and amp.


 
  
 Not completely like the iPod LOD, the way you note you still have access to the internal amp as you can still use the volume on your S3 and as a result of double amping.


----------



## DanBa

This kind of volume control (i.e. digital volume control) is working on the digital output signal path.
  

  

  
  
 "Digital volume control is multiplying the numerical value of the sample by a factor.
 This factor is in general < 1 but not all of the time...
 By design the audio is no longer bit perfect when digital volume control is applied...."
 http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/Intro/SQ/VolumeControl.htm
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/3030#post_9771761


----------



## Choosy

Hi there

I eard that S3 support external DAC. Does someone had this experience ? 

I would like to try hence I have a couple of doubt about portability and if it's works about what dac buy

Regards


----------



## DanBa

More than 100 USB DAC or USB DAC/amp reportedly interworking with the Galaxy S3 are listed in the following thread with over 200 pages:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/3210


----------



## Poimandres

danba said:


> This kind of volume control (i.e. digital volume control) is working on the digital output signal path.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct me if I am wrong but I believe if you leave the digital volume on 100% this is not the case.


----------



## Poimandres

pixelsphotopro said:


> Not completely like the iPod LOD, the way you note you still have access to the internal amp as you can still use the volume on your S3 and as a result of double amping.



It is a digital volume control and is not sent through the phones amp.


----------



## DanBa

poimandres said:


> Correct me if I am wrong but I believe if you leave the digital volume on 100% this is not the case.


 
  
 Yes, if the digital volume is on 100%, the digital volume control is not applied.
 Even if it is applied, the audio data is bit perfect because n * 1 = n.


----------



## BadBoySimran

I was in a similar position once, when I was looking for the best SQ out of my Galaxy S3.
 I would like to share my journey with other members, who are looking to try an external dac and amp via usb out from their GS3.
  
 I started off with Fiio E7, which didn't work with my S3.
 Then bought the Stoner Acoustics UD100, which actually worked. It was the first time I tasted audiophile grade music...!! 
 Got my friend's Fiio E11 to try with the UD100, which further improved the SQ.
  
 After some searching on internet, I literally gambled on a Linearossa W3 dac/amp combo from Jaben. It looked portable, but had amazing specs up its sleeve, so thought it could serve as a desktop device. 
 Finally, when I received the unit, I didn't expect it to work via usb out. But, to my surprise, it worked flawlessly.
 The sound became much more cleaner than with the UD100. It was a different experience altogether. Coupled with a powerful amp, the Linearossa W3 was able to drive the Denon AH-D5000 and Senn HD650 beautifully !!
 I finally got myself a perfect portable rig with my Galaxy S3 at its core. With a large beautiful screen, its unrivalled android UI, expandable storage, plethora of choices for a music player app, the Galaxy S3 is a no-nonsense DAP, period.
  
 To all those people still thinking about going for an external dac/amp with the Galaxy S3, I say you are wasting your time thinking....Go and get yourself a good dac/amp combo and you will never regret.
 Moreover, if you ever end up selling the GS3, you'll still have the device for desktop use or for use with a DAP...
  
PS: I am running my Galaxy S3 GTI9300 on Paranoid ROM


----------

